#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-06
<ryanpcmcquen> How do you change the keyboard layout on Budgie?
<ryanpcmcquen> I know I can edit the `XKBMODEL` in `/etc/default/keyboard`, but is there a GUI way?
<fossfreedom_> ryanpcmcquen, Settings - Region & Language - Input Sources
<ryanpcmcquen> fossfreedom_, thank you.
<Spinnekop> have installed expose applet but doesn't work. any clues?
<Spinnekop> quiet around here...
<Linger> Hey, having some troubles configuring keyboard shortcuts for tiling with mutter. Any tips?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-07
<jbicha> hi, I think you can drop your depends on app-install-data
<jbicha> also I'm really curious to know more details about why you don't install tracker by default any more
<jbicha> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/install-tracker-by-default-in-18-04-lts/1483
<fossfreedom_> jbicha, will do with app-install-data
<fossfreedom_> with regards to tracker - we had quite alot of people complaining about long processes running/fan's blowing/high cpu during the 17.04 cycle.  This was tracked down to tracker.  Removing it hasnt caused any comment (yet) as to inability to search for stuff via nautilus.
<jbicha> can you quantify "quite a lot"?
<fossfreedom_> dozen or so people in our community room
<jbicha> ok, feel free to comment on the Community thread with your perspective
<jbicha> it's a difficult situation
<jbicha> from Nautilus and Tracker's perspective, Tracker is shipped by every GNOME distro for years without that much of a problem
<jbicha> if there is a problem, they'd love to see specific bugs
<fossfreedom_> sure - forgotten the amount of time I urge people to run ubuntu-bug on stuff ... unfortunately very few do.
<jbicha> I think the Ubuntu Desktop team is hesitant to add a complex component that might cause problems for some or many people right before an important LTS
<jbicha> either way the team decides, there will be criticism :|
<fossfreedom_> agreed.  Can't please everyone.
<jbicha> thanks
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: do you intentionally include indicators in Ubuntu Budgie?
<fossfreedom_> appindicators jbicha ?  yeah - we have support for them.  Need to have a look this cycle on converting to use the new ayatana libraries
<jbicha> oh ok
<jbicha> and the other ones are intentional too? -bluetooth, -keyboard, etc.?
<jbicha> what do you think about xdiagnose? most other Ubuntu flavors stopped shipping it
<fossfreedom_> the unity bluetooth, keyboard indicators I have coded not to display because budgie has native applets for these
<jbicha> do you know why they are installed by default?
<fossfreedom_> not sure - need to look what is pulling them in.  I know on the ISO itself, those indicators are in the live (or shiplive) seeds since they appear in the ubiquity panel
<jbicha> (I'm heading out for an hour)
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-08
<mpmc> fossfreedom_: (and everyone else involved in Ubuntu Budgie/Budgie). Thanks for creating an alt to Gnome/unity! Switched from Xubuntu & been running for just over a week, so far the only issues have been pulseaudio (same on xb)/there's no screenshot/prnt screen app. But otherwise it's been great on my G3220!
<fossfreedom_> mpmc, you are welcome.  You can use gnome-screenshot (from the menu) - or from budgie-welcome - install software - budgie-applets you can install the screenshot applet.  Hope that helps
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-09
<rmj1001> Hello
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-10
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-budgie.bionic_drop-takao-nanum/+merge/333505
<jbicha> (not urgent, but it matches what is being done by the main Ubuntu flavor)
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-11
<mpmc> fossfreedom_: Any clue as to why I keep seeing "sorry, something went wrong" in gnome-software? Nothing seems to be broken (no verbose debug) or failing, just annoying.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-12
<tuxakadjseb> Hello ! I'm starting with Ubuntu Budgie 17.10. I can't find how hide top bar ... who know's ?
<tuxakadjseb> Because this budgie top bar is overlay applications top bar ... it's very ennoying.
<tuxakadjseb> I've found that auto-hide option :-)
<fossfreedom_> mpmc, no idea really - I reported this as part of the beta testing - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1723802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723802 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software: Something went wrong appears when launched" [Low,Confirmed]
<mpmc> fossfreedom_: Ok, thanks. As long as it's already known, I can just ignore it.
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: could you rebuild ubuntu-budgie-meta for LP: #1581160 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581160 in ubuntu-budgie-meta (Ubuntu) "Switch to Noto Sans as default font for Japanese and/or Korean?" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581160
<fossfreedom_> jbicha, I'm encouraging currently one of the team ( bashfulrobot ) to start the learning the packaging and uploading process via mentors starting with this one. So hopefully shortly this will occur.
<mpmc> fossfreedom_: Saw your post :p The only thing missing accessibility wise (for me) is larger window controls. The zoom doesn't activated as far as I can tell (might require a relog though). Apart from that, it's pretty much spot on (for me).
<mpmc> Wow, so many mistakes in that message, too tired :/
<Franky> hello
<Franky> there is no app for adding/mod users in 16.04?ç
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-06
<eat_those_lemons> Does anyone know how to change the applications listed in the menu? I found a settings panel the other day but cannot refind it
<eat_those_lemons> *re-find it
<bashfulrobot> eat_those_lemons: The only two settings apps we have are "budgie desktop settings" and "settings".
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-07
<f3bruary> hi all. I just started using Budgie with Ubuntu. I'm not really into Plank so I removed it from autostart. I prefer to have my apps in the budgie panel. I found out that I needed to add the Icon Task List to the panel which I did. But I noticed that once you start an app from there, you can only minimize/restore when you click on it again. But is there no way to open a 2nd instance of that app inst
<f3bruary> ead ?
<bashfulrobot> f3bruary: Unfortunately not. This was removed upstream (budgie-desktop) due to buggy behaviour. I have not seen any indicator of a change in status. (Granted I could have missed it). Also, usually this room is pretty empty. May want to join us over at https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/ - this is where the community hangs out. 🙂
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-09
<f3bruary> thanks bashfulrobot
<f3bruary> It's weird. I also installed spotify and when I run it, it adds a 2nd icon to the panel
<f3bruary> so I can start a 2nd instance if I want
